# Toilet Bowl



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Humphrey has developed a taste for drinking out of the toilet bowl!! Not a problem if I keep the lid down but my boyf never does. Am I wasting my time trying to stop this, should I just accept that this is what dogs do. I just find it icky, especially when he comes looking for kisses and I know hes just been in there


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't like it either! Willie will do it (I've caught him doing it when visiting other people's homes.) At home, I just keep the lid down. Wouldn't want him to take a drink because I use Clorox toilet tabs in my toilets, It's an easy habit to get into, but then, I live alone! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Does Humphrey know "NO"?

Even though I keep the lid down, I also live with a man who sometimes doesn't see the point. I caught Watson doing it once, firm NO and redirected him to his own water, and he never did it again. To his credit, I had picked up his bowl to clean and refill and forgot to put it back down, so he went looking for the next water source. Poor guy!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

he does know NO but has a nasty habit of selective hearing when the mood takes him. I just need to be more vigilant I guess


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, Ruby does, but not after the boys have been there before her as the little beggars forget to flush it. We don't put any blocks in the cistern so it's only clean fresh water going into the bowl.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I wouldn't like my dog drinking from the toilet either because of all of the germs and chemicals. Are you able to block the hallway to the bathroom? 

Our bedrooms and bathrooms are down the hallway and separated from the living room and kitchen. We have a baby gate up at all times to keep the areas off limits. This helped us alot!


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe, because dogs are smart... 8)

www.vanguardngr.com/2013/01/your-toilet-may-be-cleaner-than-your-kitchen-sink/

"your toilet may actually be cleaner than your kitchen sink. And that is a fact."


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I switched to all-natural cleaning products - just in case. My husband leaves the lid down, I leave the lid down. My 99 year old auntie lives with us and she is quite forgetful.


----------



## aswsponge (Sep 15, 2013)

sounds like the brothers are alike, i have to watch mac on occasions with the toilet , when i go for a pee i have to turn the tap on in the sink next to the toilet , while im having a pee, hes drinking out the tap ,its mental.... he as to go everywhere with you in the house. And the selective hearing....you what, wow!! mac is a strong minded little ....... when he wants to be..


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

what a pair!


----------

